# Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?



## Supporter (25. Juni 2004)

Konnte mir heute noch ein Echolot leihen(0 Euro).Leider ist bei dem Gerät kein Saugnapf dran und auch keine Geberstange vorhanden.Weiter fehlt eine Batterie(reicht ne Motorrad Batterie).Was kann ich da auf die schnelle(ist ja nur noch morgen Zeit)bauen?

Viele Grüße Andre


----------



## aalglöckchen (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Hallo Supporter !

Nimm einfach ca. einen Meter Aluprofil (Baumarkt bis 20.00 Uhr) ne passende Schraubzwinge und Verbinde den Geber mitels Schraube mit dem Profil. Versuch mal ob du die Zwinge eventuell in das Profil gesteckt/geklebt bekommst?! Hatte ich auch mal und es hat gefunzt. Wenn dein Echolot 12 V haben sollte müsste eine Motorrad/Moped Batterie ausreichend sein.
Viel Glück und gute Fänge !!!

Bis die Tage....


----------



## THD (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Hi Supporter,
wenn du an dem Echolot freie Kabelenden hast würde ich als Stromversorgung eine sog. "Energiestation" nehmen, kostet so ab 20 € im Baumarkt. Hält bei mir mindesten 
20 Std. ohne Laden durch.

Grüße THD


----------



## norge1001 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Hallo Supporter,

Vergiss das Ladegerät nicht. Kannste gut über Nacht aufladen. Kontrolliere auch ob die  Kontakte nicht oxydiert sind.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Norge1001


----------



## Gespenst (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Hi,
eine Motorbatterie sollte in jedem Fall reichen. Einen Saugnapf den man für solche Zwecke nehmen kann, sollte es vielleicht im Baumarkt geben. Beim Saugnapf Kukudent Haftcreme nicht vergessen mit zunehmen.


----------



## Jirko (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

hallo andre #h

schreib mal kurz was zu dem typ des fishfinders, welches du dir ausgeliehen hast (hoffe, kein´s von bauer ) #h


----------



## Supporter (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Echolot,ist das Eagle Ultra Classic---hoffe das hilft etwas


----------



## Torsk (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Bei einschaligen GFK - Booten kann man den Geber durchaus innen im Bootsrumpf mit Isolierband fixieren, am besten an einer Stelle, wo immer ein dünner Wasserfilm auf dem Boden steht, ansonsten ab und an mit Wasser benetzen. Nachdem ich meinen Saugnapfgeber immer mal wieder hinterm Boot geschleppt hab, hab ich das mal ausgetestet, es funzt super, erstklassige Echos beim fahren und auch sonst keine Leistungseinbußen...


----------



## Supporter (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Moin,du schreibst mit Klebeband fixieren,welches Klebeband hält denn wenn es im Wasser liegt?


----------



## Torsk (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Ich hab immer eine Rolle Coroplast im Angelkoffer, das hält auch bei Feuchtigkeit.Es reicht, wenn du den Geber auf den Bootsboden legst und ab und an mit Wasser benetzt, er muß nicht im Wasser liegen.Wichtig ist, das er gerade liegt.


----------



## BT-Holger (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot-wie befestigen,welche Batterie?*

Moin Supporter,

wenn Du solche sehr abenteuerliche Stromversorgung wählst hänge wenigstens eine Sicherung zwischen Gerät und Batterie. Bei den handelsüblichen 12 V Akkus weiß ich das die max Spannung bei 13,8 V liegt. Die Geräte vertragen so um die 15 V. Wie das bei einer Motorrad Batterie oder einer Powerstation ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Könnte aber passieren das das das Eagle für immer seine Schwingen ausbreitet.

c ya

Holger


----------

